
Lawrence Lessig Sues New York Times for Defamation over Epstein Story - malvosenior
https://www.thedailybeast.com/harvard-law-professor-accuses-new-york-times-of-clickbait-defamation-over-jeffrey-epstein-donation-story
======
elliekelly
The headline at issue:

> A Harvard Professor Doubles Down: If You Take Epstein’s Money, Do It In
> Secret

And the article: [https://www.nytimes.com/2019/09/14/business/lessig-
epstein-i...](https://www.nytimes.com/2019/09/14/business/lessig-epstein-ito-
mit.html)

------
PaulHoule
... and I thought Lawrence Lessig had heard of the Streisand effect.

~~~
dlgeek
He has. He was going on and on about the lawsuit. He wants to use it to call
attention to his "anti-Clickbait" campaign.

